
Show HN: Simple IRC Services System - tocirc
https://github.com/toc-irc/jservices
======
tocirc
SS: This does not have a services bot.

If you /quit, a clone will be created with your nickname.

When you reconnect, you can /msg oldnick RELEASE and you will regain your
nickname as long as your user/host/real name match.

Any messages you received while offline will be displayed at this time as
well.

